# best 12 ft bumper pull dump trailer



## priest

Hey everyone,

Looking to purchase a bumper-pull dump trailer, probably a 12-ft length, to transport a 7k lb ASV RC-60 and load with wood/debris. Will have 3 ft sidewalls, and will be towed with an Intl 4700 dump truck (and occasionally smaller Ford diesels).

There are a lot of manufacturers out there, and I wondered if anyone had found something similar they were really pleased with.

Priorities are ease of loading skid loader (ramp angle and convenience), weight, durability, and quality. And the option of single or dual hydraulic dump cylinders.

Not looking for really high capacity, as the dump truck will bear the bulk of the load, just something to conveniently transport the skid and carry maybe 5k lbs in wood and debris.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## gr8scott72

priest said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Looking to purchase a bumper-pull dump trailer, probably a 12-ft length, to transport a 7k lb ASV RC-60 and load with wood/debris. Will have 3 ft sidewalls, and will be towed with an Intl 4700 dump truck (and occasionally smaller Ford diesels).
> 
> There are a lot of manufacturers out there, and I wondered if anyone had found something similar they were really pleased with.
> 
> Priorities are ease of loading skid loader (ramp angle and convenience), weight, durability, and quality. And the option of single or dual hydraulic dump cylinders.
> 
> Not looking for really high capacity, as the dump truck will bear the bulk of the load, just something to conveniently transport the skid and carry maybe 5k lbs in wood and debris.
> 
> Thanks for your advice.



Well, I don't know what to tell you but I am also on a search to find one. (I think I want a 14' tho.) (I actually rented a 12' one today.)

One thing I can tell you to look for as far as ease of loading the skid loader might be where the ramps are stored. On some I've seen that the ramps are stored on the side of the dump body where as on others I've seen the ramps actually load in the dump frame from the rear of the trailer. The later seems like it would be much easier to use as they are already on the side of the trailer that you will be using them.


----------



## Panama

*12' Dump trailer*

I bought a 12' Bri-mar, I believe in '01, and have worked it hard with no problems. I stopped and looked at every trailer lot I passed for two years, but bought the Bri-mar on the spot. Added wooden side extensions (5.5') and have overloaded it many times without damage, and it will dump even overloaded. Best pulling trailer I have owned, but my first dump trailer, so I cannot provide a comparison between dumpers. I believe dump trailers tow better inherently as they have more tongue weight from the axle positioning. I have quite a bit of paint flaking and some very minor rust because I haven't kept up with the touch-up painting. I opted for the barn doors with spreader gate, and heavy duty floor. 12k GVWR and weighs just under 4k empty. I also chose the wide one, at about 102", so it fills up the lane on side streets and country roads. Also, it was about $5500 with the options back then. 
Try looking on craigslist.
Hope this helps.


----------



## 04superduty

the bri-mars are a good trailer and will take a beating and keep on going. the one i used when i worked for a lawn and irrigation company had the ramps under the trailer. it was a pain to get those heavy ramps out and into the channel on the back of the trailer. the model i used was a deck between the wheels, around a 14', 12,000 gvwr, which was fine but you had to be careful you didnt overload it. any more than 3 or 4 yards of dirt and you would be overweight.


----------



## thejdman04

I like baker built personally , expensive but way over built, very heavy duty


----------



## priest

Thanks for the advice. I checked out Bri-mar's website, which is very nice. They have a lot of options available that look great, like the tarp roller, and a bunch of different sizes to choose from. Their low-profile trailers look like what I need, since they have a deck height of around 27 in, low enough to comfortably load the skid loader. That does worry me about the ramps being hard to pull out -- I'm all about convenience and speed. Also, I like the 72 in wide bed so that the overall trailer is not too wide, but they only go up to 12000 gvw and only have a single hydraulic cylinder. Their heavy-duty low-profile trailers are 81.5 inch bed width, which is going to be over a 100 inch wide overall width to the outside of the fenders. That is just too wide to try to maneuver all over town, especially behind a large truck. I'll try to call them tomorrow and see if they can build anything heavy-duty enough that is still narrower, and I'll ask about the ramps. I'll check out Baker too.


----------



## Ghillie

Just bought a legend 12' / 12k GVW dump trailer from a dealer in Michigan.

A buddy of mine had bought one in '07 and used it alot for hauling tear off from roofing.

I've seen it dump 16k of stone....It didn't want to....but it did it.

Paid around 6k with a spare tire and taxes.

Ramps on the side and a 3-way tailgate.


----------



## Oly's Stump

BMF Trailers made in Clintonville WI. I have a 14' dump and its designed to carry skid loaders. I heard that the company went out of business so you will have to find a used one. I haul my track machine stump grinder in it also. Best trailer I own.


----------



## CUCV

I have a Load Trail 12' dump and love it. Load Trail and PJ dump trailers are the same so it all depends on what dealers you have around. The trailer is built very well and has a powder coated finish. A good friend has a Big Tex. It is also a very well built trailer. My trailer is older (04) than his 06 Big Tex but his is all rusted up an the load trail looks sweet. The Load Trail out dumps his Big Tex but the Big Tex has a better dump angle.


----------



## Wet1

Look closely at the quality of as many different brands as you can. While they all look similar, the construction is all over the map.

Look at the frame sizing and construction, ga. of sheet metal used in the bed, hydraulics, brakes, tires, finish (painted finish will rust fairly quickly), etc.

You can find cheap dump trailers, but they are often not built all that well, even though they all look similar.


----------



## arbor pro

I have a 2006 8'x14' deck over Load Trail with 7t scissors hoist, dual 7k axles, 3-way gate, 18" fold-down sides with 12" extensions (wood), pintle hitch, ramps and D-ring tie downs.

It's been a very good trailer for hauling brush and logs but I am going to get a bigger trailer and just listed it locally for $5900 OBO. It's as good as new - just a few scratches but no dents or rust. The deck over design works nice as the wheels or tracks of your loader go under the bottom of the bed and allow you to get closer. It also gives you more width on your trailer bed.

Pm me if interested or call 605-228-9350. Located in 57401 (SD).


----------



## Toddppm

I 3rd the Brimar, have a 12 ft. that I haul my Bobcat in. The ramps under the back I thought would be great but I rented a mini excavator last summer and the #### that loaded it was talking on the phone while driving it up, didn't have the tracks lined up straight and bent 1 of the ramps Now I can get it back in but it's a pain to get it out, so it stays out.

The post above about construction of them is right on. They are all not even close in how their built. Brimars are pretty beefy where it counts.


----------



## lon

I have a 2008 Load Trail 14', 14K. Like the trailer very much. Very well built.


----------



## Juicemang

14' brimar with 14k grvw upgrade. Dont bother with 12' more room is always better. I would have got 16' but its not balanced as good as the 14'. If you ever pick up pallets 3 wont fit in a 12' but will in a 14'. Get the tarp kit very easy to use and you wont ever get pulled over for not having your load uncovered. Brimars are not cheap but they make up for it in quality. Where others go cheap the are top of the line. Good axles, tires, thick steel double lift cylinders.


----------



## zr900

I pull a 16' deck over bri-mar w/12k axles and it pulls great. 

Just wondering why the poster above doesn't think the 16 is not balanced well?


----------



## Juicemang

the additional 2' on the 16' was added in front of the axles. It didn't make sense to me why they wouldn't have moved the axles position closer to the hitch. If you load the 16' bed even, there is more weight on the hitch then there should be. I found the 14' to be more balanced when fully loaded. Maybe they have changed the design since i bought mine. When I was shopping the axles were way to the ass end on the 16'.


----------



## Redbug

I have a 20 foot BMF flatbed dumper. 14k. Great trailer, I use it for a lot of things and well worth the money. Had it built (in WI), they dropped it off for free on a trailer run down to Elkhart and I picked her up and drove back home to SC. I welded up some removable sides, rear tail gate, spare tire underneith, more D rings, etc. Here's a few pics.


----------



## redprospector

What ever you decide to buy, make sure it dosen't say "TEXAS PRIDE" on it.

Remember, you don't alway's get what you pay for. But you'll always pay for what you get.

Andy


----------



## wdchuck

Maxi-Dump in Janesville, Wisconsin.

They build each trailer to the customers requirements. Great folks to deal with, and stand by their product.


----------



## dieselscout80

Redbug said:


> I have a 20 foot BMF flatbed dumper. 14k. Great trailer, I use it for a lot of things and well worth the money. Had it built (in WI), they dropped it off for free on a trailer run down to Elkhart and I picked her up and drove back home to SC. I welded up some removable sides, rear tail gate, spare tire underneith, more D rings, etc. Here's a few pics.



What does that weigh?

ps great looking trailer!


----------



## Redbug

I think it weighs in the neighborhood of 4300 pounds empty. I never weighed it. I have piled it with tree debris 7 or so feet high and had to climb along the top to pull the tarp over. That's a lot of debris. The thing I don't like about hauling it all to the dump is picking up nails in the tires...


----------



## gr8scott72

Redbug said:


> I think it weighs in the neighborhood of 4300 pounds empty. I never weighed it. I have piled it with tree debris 7 or so feet high and had to climb along the top to pull the tarp over. That's a lot of debris. The thing I don't like about hauling it all to the dump is picking up nails in the tires...



What kind of price? And is the dump bed 20' or the whole trailer?


----------



## Redbug

A little more information on this trailer. I discovered that BMF trailers was bought out and is now called Big Lug trailers. I found their website. Need to use Explorer for best viewing. It is: 
http://www.big-lug.com/

There have been a few changes since I got mine maybe 3 or 4 years ago, but the trailer I have is in the FD series. The standard size they make is 18 feet long. I had them make the bed 20 feet long for me at additional cost. 18 feet is too short for my tractor with attachments. The fenders are designed to be driven over, if need be. For heavy loads I use a weight distribution hitch with the trailer. Light loads...like a load of firewood or debris, I do not need the weight distribution hitch. I noticed prices had gone up...probably because of the price of steel.


----------



## prentice110

I would recomend a sissor style lift over straight cylinders. With dual cylinders, if you try to dump overloaded, one cyl. will over power the other and bend the frame and rip the hinge out the back. Happened to a landscaper friend of mine on a 14ft big tex a week after he bought it


----------



## captndavie

Redbug's trailer is exactly like what I have been thinking of building. I like it. I keep thinking deckover though. But something like this would be a good compromise.


----------



## squad143

I bought a 6 Ton Griffin Trailer ( http://www.griffintrailers.com/ ) a couple of years ago and have been more than happy with it. Pulls great either empty or full. (I'm using a Dodge 2500 Diesel 4x4). I added higher sides (wood) for extra chip capacity.


----------



## ronnyb

I just bought a Midsota 14' dump. Rugby scissors lift, super heavy duty. I had a Pequa for 3 years and it wasn't holding up- lots of welds breaking. I was thinking about a MaxiDump but heard they were going out of business. I checked there website and everything seems to be for sale.


----------



## racnruss

*good and bad dump trailers*

I too wanted a low deck height for loading skid steer and just keeping the load as low as possible.

BIg Mistake was buying a H&H 14 foot 14k dump. The only thing good was the drop axles that made the deck low. Other than that it was a real POS.
Bad paint, weak dump, ect. Looked 10 years old when it was 1 year old.

Then I coughed up the $ for a Travalong 14 foot 14k dump. Very happy now. Has tortion axles which act as drop axles too. Way better paint, and will dump no problem.

A buddy has Bri-Mar. Very tough trailer too but higher deck height. Makes loading with a Mini harder and ramps are steeper. Good trailer though.

.02$


----------

